# Aftermarket clearance lights



## AFM Contracting (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there a way to install clearance lights on a truck that didnt come with them? If so is it really hard to do?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I've looked into it, since I love clearance lights. 

It can be done, there are kits you can buy any many places. the difference being. (Talking gms here)

From what I was told When they are factory installed, the roof, the stamped sheet metal, comes with it made for the lights, nuts placed on the inner side, to screw into. cut holes for wiring, and I was told some support Nice gasket seals, plus they are wired in. 

Install them yourself, you have to cut in, for nuts and bolts, wiring. and well good chance you can get a leak, do it right likely you won't. The only other concern which is a small on but all that cuting, not that its much, could cut into something you should like a cross support? the roof span is large, and with out support that roof would flex. I high doubt the holes needed would affect it's strength but it's something to consider.

I've not done it myself, I like them, but not enough to cut holes, and chance leaks. But done right I'm sure no problems.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

There are tools for making the holes in the roofs.
I know for a fact all of the fullsize Tahoe's with factory roof racks were installed at the dealership's, in 2001 and 2002.
They were installed during the service prep, and Gm suppied or sold them the tool to do it.
The dealership even had to lay out the pattern as to were the holes were supose to go.
I couldn't believe it, when I found that out.

I bet if you talk to someone at your local dealership you could talk them in to making the holes for you. it only take a couple minutes with there tool.
As I remeber the holes looked like they were punch out with a press, but it was done with a small hand tool.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

It can be done, it is a major pain in the ass but it can be done. Another option that you may want to consider is buying a moon visor, they have the lights in there and they are pretty easy to install.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*roof lights*

I'd call it a 3/10 ont the difficulty scale, It really is not that hard. Check dieselplace for some good instructions on chev HD series


----------



## Briarpatch Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

I did it on my HD. Didn't use factory lights--used aftermarket----no problem. Took 2 or 3 hrs including wiring


----------



## Doghouse2 (Oct 13, 2006)

I put the Recon clear marker lights and added (6 per side) luxeon led's as warning strobes as well. As stated, maybe a 3/10 on scale.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Bruce'sEx;330104 said:


> I've looked into it, since I love clearance lights.
> 
> It can be done, there are kits you can buy any many places. the difference being. (Talking gms here)
> 
> ...


The stock lights do not have nuts and bolts, they are a insert to hold the screw into the roof when it its installed. You are no where near the cross members and just make sure you pull the head liner down (before you get your hands dirty) to see where everything is. 
It is easy to do but I recommend finding someone with the lights so you can make a template. I made one off of the clearance lights on my 1 ton and did a little measuring. It took about 4 hours to do, taking our sweet time and triple checking everything we did. Wiring was a breeze, we just buzzed out a wire from the control switch to use as the power feed and grounded everything to the frame. 
Any questions, just PM me.
James


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I have done 3 trucks so far. No problems with leaks. Do as jglanscaping said and make a template of a cab light and have another factory equipped truck near to triple check everything. Make sure you wash your hands before you take the headliner down!


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I've installed a set on my 98. Measured 3 to 4 times then drilled. Turned out sweet. Not many 1/2 tons with clearance lights.

I'm going to install some on my 06 eventually. Not sure about this upcomming summer but the next for sure. I really like the looks of them along with the rear bar center of the box above the bumper.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Found a pic of my 98. Very old picture. Have had them now for 3 years.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

anyone have a link on where some could be ordered from, do they make clear ones??


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Recon makes the clear ones. You can find their ad in Diesel Power magazine. I know you can look on the internet easier but the magazine is awesome if you like to read at all.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
I added factory lights to my 05 2500 HD. Took about 2-3 hours and bought the factory harness and lights. Not a bad job to do but I had a pattern from work. I went back to the trim shop and use layout paper to make a templete. Took it home and taped it to the roof and started drilling. I have heard that most dealers also have a templete to do a dealer install light. Buy a GM and the wiring is just straight plug in on the right side of the dash. Down the A pillar and into the power supply. Nice and clean and no splicing into a headlight harness. The clips are square and come with the lights, so you drill a hole and then take a square file and file the corners away. Also make sure to drop that headliner so you don't drill through it. That will also give you a chance to route the wiring the proper way with the clips that are taped to the harness.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Just last week i put Recon clear LED lights on my truck....but i already had them
(stock from dealer) just changed them....It took me 20minwesport


----------

